# HELP!! Pineapple Wine has bad fermentation smell!



## crazyman2099 (Feb 10, 2008)

Forum Newbie
Group: Forum Members
Active: Today @ 1:49 PM
Posts: 1

Hi, this is my first post. I recently just started a batch of Pineapple wine two days ago and it has started to ferment heavily but also put off this "off" smell as well.

I tried to make a batch of watermelon wine that went bad, and the smell I am getting from this pineapple wine is the same as when the watermelon that spoiled.

The problem is that the batch is only two days old. I sanitized everything thoroughly, used canned pineapple with chunks, canned pineapple juice, some grape juice, and 5.5 lbs sugar to make around 5 gallons of wine. I added a tablespoon of acid blend, a little potasium metabisulfate, and used pectin. Can I save this batch?

Also, for the water melon wine I also added acid blend, can this be the problem because all my other batches I did not use it.

I am open to any suggestions that can this wine because it smelled so good when I started it but now smells so bad!


----------



## Luc (Feb 11, 2008)

Describe bad smell please.
Does it smell like sulphur or anything other you can define.

Remember the wine is young and will change character on the way.
So a wine will not likely smell and taste like the fruit it is made from.

Do you have any measurements about sugar, acid etc.
There is not a lot acid in pineapple so that may lack.

But do the testings and then we might know a bit more.

Luc


----------



## crazyman2099 (Feb 11, 2008)

Luc said:


> Describe bad smell please.
> Does it smell like sulphur or anything other you can define.
> 
> Remember the wine is young and will change character on the way.
> ...



I used 1 tblsp of acid blend, less than 1/8 tsp of Potassium Metabisulfate, 5.5 lbs sugar, 2.75 gal water, 1.75 gal pineapple fruit and juice, and 0.5 gal of white grape juice.

The smell is reminiscent of fermentation, except it is not sweet but bitter, and I cannot say if I detect sulfur. What testing can I do to see what is wrong? Can I simply rack all liquid out and boil, then restart fermentation?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 11, 2008)

In the other thread, he mentions that he used Montrachet yeast and the room it is in runs 62-68F.

Luc: Is this the yeast that is prone to H2S especially when stressed?

Steve


----------



## Luc (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as my knowledge goes Montrachet is
often blamed for stressing yeast.

So something is missing.

I once made a pineapple that turned out pretty bad.
Now I know what is wrong and maybe that's the case
here also.

5 Gallon is about 20 liters
1 tablespoon will be about 20 grams acid
So the acidity will be pretty low not taking in mind
the acidity in the pineapple itself which will be low.
I think low acidity is the problem here.

And I do not see anywhere the mention of nutrients....

I would titrate for acidity and add nutrients but I bet both 
are stressing the yeast at this moment.
Yeast will not do a good job in alow acid environment.

You mentioned you added 2,7 gallon water and just
1 tablespoon acid. That is anyhow far to low in my opinion.

Have you tasted it ?
How does it taste.
Do you taste any acid ????

Luc


----------



## crazyman2099 (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not have any yeast nutrients at my house, is there anything that I can substitute them with? Also, what do you mean titrate for acidity, find the level of acidity of the wine, and how? I will taste the wine when I get home today and let you know. 

Also, are you saying that if I increase the acidity of my wine I will decrease stress on my yeast, and could I kill the yeast if I add to much acid? 

Thanks for all the info you have given.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeast Nutrient is mostly Dibasic Ammonium Phosphate (DAP). But you probably don't habe that in the house either.  

Steve


----------



## Luc (Feb 12, 2008)

Crazyman where do you live.

If you are in England you might get some Marmite the
stuff you put on your bread with cheese or on whatever.
This has some great nutrient value for yeast and you might
add a teaspoon or two of that into the wine.

Otherwise visit the LHBS as soon as possible
and buy some nutrients.

If nothing else works, adding a few ripe banana's might.

At the LHBS buy yourself an acid titration kit.

A white wine should have around 6 to 7 grams acid
per liter. So 5 gallon is about 5 x 3,7 liter = about 18 liter.
So there should be 18 x 6 = 108 grams acid in the total wine.
I think you are far to low.

Too much acid might harm the wine but surely makes it undrinkable.
But too low acid stresses the yeast and yields a wine that
tastes like medicine (been there done that).

Luc


----------



## crazyman2099 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just added some wine nutrient to the wine, went out last night and got some. After a day the smell has changed to a more fruity tone and the wine itself does not taste spoiled, just half fermented.

I will be adding some more acid once I rack it in a month, so that I can give it the crispness good wines have.


----------

